# JD SX75 won't run



## jdwis (Jun 25, 2008)

We bought a John Deere SX75 and the thing won't start. The engine turns over, but then nothing. The plugs look ok, battery is good...Anyone know where to start? Thanks!


----------



## phillipmc (Jan 27, 2008)

Well for starters We need a engine brand and model to help you. That out of the way. Is this a new machine ? or a used one you bought 2nd hand ?


----------



## jdwis (Jun 25, 2008)

*More engine info*

The engine is a 9HP Kawasaki. The machine is used I would say 90's model??


----------



## phillipmc (Jan 27, 2008)

Check for spark


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Like phillipmc said, check for spark, in addition you also need compression and fuel. If you have spark, then check to see if your getting enough compression, and then that your getting fuel into the cylinder.

Let us know what you find and we can advise further....

Best of Luck... :thumbsup:


----------

